# comuta van controler



## maxx366 (Nov 14, 2008)

we bought a 72 volt comuta van. need to replace older componets with solid state, for sure the speed control. does anyone here have a comuta van that has been updated, and can give us some info to get this beast rolling. everything is intact except the batteries, the car has less than 1500 miles on it. thanks for any help or info you guys can lend


----------

